# Requesting assistance in identifying a knife (#2)



## ddietz (Jan 27, 2020)

Photos of knife #2: This is difficult as the characters are barely visible. I tried to do a rubbing of them


----------



## ojisan (Jan 27, 2020)

This is also Akifusa.


----------



## ddietz (Jun 10, 2020)

I've researched where to buy this line and have run into a dead end. It's from the Akifusa Suminagashi SLD Kurouchi line (Akifusa Suminagashi SLD Kurouchi) but I haven't yet found a retailer. Any sources are appreciated, as well as any opinions on the quality of this knife.


----------

